# Quick Flip Technology



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey man, looks good! I remember your earlier post. Excellent to see you kept at it. (And got a haircut? )

Embedded for ya:


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hey man, looks good! I remember your earlier post. Excellent to see you kept at it. (And got a haircut? )
> 
> Embedded for ya:


Thank you! Good to hear that I made a big enough impression for you to remember my last post.
And thanks, couldn't get that to work. Haha 
Yep, got a haircut and wore a hat this time! Also much more excited about this now that I got to ride the CNC machined prototype for a season. It's been sweet!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i give you props for:

1. sticking with it

2. admitting the downfalls you see (in the promo)

3. if this is useful for anyone 

criticism:

bottle opener shit is stupid. who cares. lame. 

saying "i've put 20 days on these so they're good to go" is just bullshit. if you think you've got something real then kick out 20 or so pairs to a bunch of riders better than you and wait and see what everyone else has to say about comfort and durability.

thats all i got


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> i give you props for:
> 
> 1. sticking with it
> 
> ...


I totally agree with everything shred said...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> Thank you! Good to hear that I made a big enough impression for you to remember my last post.
> And thanks, couldn't get that to work. Haha
> Yep, got a haircut and wore a hat this time! Also much more excited about this now that I got to ride the CNC machined prototype for a season. It's been sweet!


You're welcome.

Ha yeah. It was your honesty, maturity, and willingness to be open to criticism from your first thread on it that was memorable. Then there was the whole haircut discussion haha. 

Plus, it's an interesting and viable concept. That doesn't often happen with new snowboard gear/gadget related ideas. Especially when it comes to bindings.

Shred's suggestion of cranking out 20 or so pairs for testing by others is solid. Do that if you can. Diversify the testers.

Eh the bottle opener is like that little "oh, and look there's this" sort of thing. I can see it being a perk to the adult beverage consumers of the snowboarding world (although I am not exactly one of them). 

fyi to embed just copy the characters after the v= or whatever it is then insert into the YT brackets provided by the icon link on the post.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i give you props for:
> 
> 1. sticking with it
> 
> ...


Without economies of scale, they are $800/prototype. I was lucky enough to have gotten two for the price of one using my financial aid refund check. 20 pairs is super unrealistic for me at this point in time.
I said 20 days or more, and it's actually probably closer to 30, but that doesn't include yard sessions either and I don't like exaggerating.
Also live in an area where very few people care about snowboarding (Maryland) and we don't get much snow or days on the hill. My crew consists of 1 dedicated boarder (girlfriend), a couple people who go a couple times a year, and a skier.
Thanks for the input though.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I agree also, you need to send some out for testing or get people to give to small fee (10 dollars shipped ) to help pay for the materials to make it. I know that it kind of sucks but without more people riding them and breaking them or not breaking them you won’t know what to do. R&D is always hard but I am sure if you ask people on here will help you out by paying for shipping and let you know what they are like.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

close to the last fucking thing you want to be doing with a (aluminum?) part of your bindings is opening bottles with it... snap the tab of that thing and now your bindings don't work. stupid.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

quikboarder93 said:


> Without economies of scale, they are $800/prototype. I was lucky enough to have gotten two for the price of one using my financial aid refund check. 20 pairs is super unrealistic for me at this point in time.
> I said 20 days or more, and it's actually probably closer to 30, but that doesn't include yard sessions either and I don't like exaggerating.
> Also live in an area where very few people care about snowboarding (Maryland) and we don't get much snow or days on the hill. My crew consists of 1 dedicated boarder (girlfriend), a couple people who go a couple times a year, and a skier.
> Thanks for the input though.


if you can't afford to give away 20 pairs then i doubt you can afford to sell them. :dunno:


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Ha yeah. It was your honesty, maturity, and willingness to be open to criticism from your first thread on it that was memorable. Then there was the whole haircut discussion haha.
> 
> ...


Haha BA/Angry brought up the haircut thing. That was pretty amusing.
I really do appreciate the suggestions and I will be working on getting some other people on it at some point, but for now I'm working on:

1. Obtaining a full patent by the end of this year
2. Saving up/moving to either Utah or Colorado next year
3. Growing my online presence a bit

Once I get out west where people actually snowboard, I think I'll be able to make more progress. Hitting tons of dead ends here though.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you can't afford to give away 20 pairs then i doubt you can afford to sell them. :dunno:


With mass production, it can easily drop in price to less than $10/prototype. This would be through injection or die cast molding and mass assembly. The fixed cost per unit drops significantly when thousands of units are made as opposed to a few. For now, my fixed costs per unit are incredibly high though. Unrealistically high to even try to sell.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> close to the last fucking thing you want to be doing with a (aluminum?) part of your bindings is opening bottles with it... snap the tab of that thing and now your bindings don't work. stupid.


That is a good point. Didn't realize the bottle opener part is also the closing mechanism (didn't look closely before as it's not an important feature to me, thought it sat benignly atop the closing mechanism).



quikboarder93 said:


> Hitting tons of dead ends here though.


You're in MD. There's PA accessible to you, NY and VT too if you're willing to drive. Hell I'm on the east coast and rode twice this week. Going out a few times again next week. But as already mentioned, you have access to a world wide testing demographic if you were able to ship them out. No dead ends here.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> close to the last fucking thing you want to be doing with a (aluminum?) part of your bindings is opening bottles with it... snap the tab of that thing and now your bindings don't work. stupid.


They say people who cuss more are actually more honest and trustworthy, so this amuses me. Haha
Yeah, it would ruin your bindings if it broke in the wrong place. Aluminum is pretty strong though. 
Honestly as inconvenient as it would be to position your board and bindings in a way that you could open a beer with it without spilling, I would hope it would be a last resort. It's more of a joking thing than a real selling point.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> That is a good point. Didn't realize the bottle opener part is also the closing mechanism (didn't look closely before as it's not an important feature to me, thought it sat benignly atop the closing mechanism).
> 
> 
> 
> You're in MD. There's PA accessible to you, NY and VT too if you're willing to drive. Hell I'm on the east coast and rode twice this week. Going out a few times again next week. But as already mentioned, you have access to a world wide testing demographic if you were able to ship them out. No dead ends here.


I lost count how many times I went at around 20. Couple times a week all season, and it was probably closer to 35-40. I have 3 boards though, and only 1 has a prototype on it. Easily at least 20 days on the prototype. 
Yeah, but not world wide money resources. Not going to buy $800 prototypes for everyone. 
Full patent comes first otherwise all this goes to crap anyway. Probably be a couple years before I get people on it, unless a company or rich guy helps me out!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

20-30 days isn't much. I put 115 days on my flows between last jan and this December and had the aluminum highbacks break, granted I'm a bigger dude than you and most so the forces created on a hard turn are way higher than what you could possibly do. 

They replaced both highbacks, can you afford to do that for 20% of your customers on warranty materials? Just food for thought.

There are people that ride way more than average out there and those that put way more stress on there equipment per use than you.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Man, you guys are tearing me apart this time around! Haha
It's all constructive criticism though, so this is awesome!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> I lost count how many times I went at around 20. Couple times a week all season, and it was probably closer to 35-40. I have 3 boards though, and only 1 has a prototype on it. Easily at least 20 days on the prototype.
> Yeah, but not world wide money resources. Not going to buy $800 prototypes for everyone.
> Full patent comes first otherwise all this goes to crap anyway. Probably be a couple years before I get people on it, unless a company or rich guy helps me out!


Is it transferable from binding to binding? If so and you were able to meet up with others on-hill for even just short demos at this point, it could be helpful?

Of course you don't want to drop $800 per prototype. That would be silly.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Argo said:


> 20-30 days isn't much. I put 115 days on my flows between last jan and this December and had the aluminum highbacks break, granted I'm a bigger dude than you and most so the forces created on a hard turn are way higher than what you could possibly do.
> 
> They replaced both highbacks, can you afford to do that for 20% of your customers on warranty materials? Just food for thought.
> 
> There are people that ride way more than average out there and those that put way more stress on there equipment per use than you.


With my job, where I am located, and my resources, I am lucky to get 20 days on the hill in a season. The fact I got over 30 and a trip to Vermont was lucky for me. Full time students don't make money. Dropping out of college soon though, so that will change.
With mass production, definitely could afford to deal with warranties, if I had a company and not a part time job tutoring math.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Is it transferable from binding to binding? If so and you were able to meet up with others on-hill for even just short demos at this point, it could be helpful?
> 
> Of course you don't want to drop $800 per prototype. That would be silly.


Bindings are not universal, so it is only transferable from Nitro to Nitro binding. I haven't had the opportunity to make it work with Union, Flux, etc...
Season's over here. Won't be getting any more time on the hill. Might get one last day at Springs.
I tried to get Nate Sheehan on it a couple times during the season, but he was always busy running the park and never had time while I was up at Liberty. He was probably the only person I would have trusted to use it. Kind of scares me letting people use something I could not replace if it broke.
I have to make sure my prototype is taken care of until I obtain more resources.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> Bindings are not universal, so it is only transferable from Nitro to Nitro binding. I haven't had the opportunity to make it work with Union, Flux, etc...
> Season's over here. Won't be getting any more time on the hill. Might get one last day at Springs.
> I tried to get Nate Sheehan on it a couple times during the season, but he was always busy running the park and never had time while I was up at Liberty. He was probably the only person I would have trusted to use it. Kind of scares me letting people use something I could not replace if it broke.
> I have to make sure my prototype is taken care of until I obtain more resources.


Ah, got it. Of course you need to be careful with the one you have. Good luck to you on taking it from here! Really hope it works out for you.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> Bindings are not universal, so it is only transferable from Nitro to Nitro binding. I haven't had the opportunity to make it work with Union, Flux, etc...
> Season's over here. Won't be getting any more time on the hill. Might get one last day at Springs.
> I tried to get Nate Sheehan on it a couple times during the season, but he was always busy running the park and never had time while I was up at Liberty. He was probably the only person I would have trusted to use it. Kind of scares me letting people use something I could not replace if it broke.
> I have to make sure my prototype is taken care of until I obtain more resources.


7springs? Where in MD are you located?


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

emc19 said:


> 7springs? Where in MD are you located?


I am 3 hours from Springs. It's not necessarily convenient, but I try to make it out there occasionally.


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> I am 3 hours from Springs. It's not necessarily convenient, but I try to make it out there occasionally.


Got ya, I'll be up there Monday most likely (just an hour trip here). I wouldnt mind checking them out but it probably wont happen this season. Maybe one good day left at 7springs and hopefully a good weekend in Vermont and that'll probably be my season.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

emc19 said:


> Got ya, I'll be up there Monday most likely (just an hour trip here). I wouldnt mind checking them out but it probably wont happen this season. Maybe one good day left at 7springs and hopefully a good weekend in Vermont and that'll probably be my season.


I'll probably be up there Saturday. 
Enjoy Vermont! I had a blast at Smuggs a couple weeks ago.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OK confused here, these only work on Nitro bindings?


> Bindings are not universal, so it is only transferable from Nitro to Nitro binding.


So up to now you already have limited your market. I understand you just trying to prove the concept of it working 1st. Now you may need a complete redesign to see if you can even get them to work on something else. 

I like how you point out a downfall of powder. Honesty in your product shows you know your product and aren't marketing false info. 

I also like the backyard park, this could be a large market for you.

The patent process, I'm not sure I believe you here. A simple patent search to start is $1500 ish and will grow to around $3K. Not including the 12-16 month process of getting the patent. So if you can barely afford a single prototype how did you get this upfront cash or is this where all you money went prior to making the prototype. 

Place a gopro on your board to film you getting in/out and how they move while riding. It was nice that you added the park footage. 
I also know this was a test video so-to-say but you must get a better backdrop.

Since your season is over, more for next year. Ask random riders if they would try this system out with you. You will get some yes and a lot of no's so get used to that and keep at it. Then film them if possible and ask them to fill out a questionnaire about the product. 

I must say I think you gotten taken on your prototype cost. I can't see the detail of your product. I think if you shopped it around a simple part like that you could have CNC or Milled up for far less. I going off my own experience needing parts fabricated from scratch. If possible get a file of the part that a machinist can upload and whip one up. That would keep the parts consistent and reduce your costs, if you don't already have one.

Glad to see you stick with it, take the good/bad this is what an entrepreneur must endure. You've really come a long way with this idea and I hope it works for you. This is a great experience for you as well being so young and taking this on. It is how many great businesses start, hard work, no cash, sweat and tears !!!


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

slyder said:


> OK confused here, these only work on Nitro bindings?
> 
> So up to now you already have limited your market. I understand you just trying to prove the concept of it working 1st. Now you may need a complete redesign to see if you can even get them to work on something else.
> 
> ...


1. This particular prototype is only compatible with Nitro bindings. With the right hardware, and possibly some dimension variations, it is compatible with any binding where the strap mounts outside the heelcup if the heelcup sits high enough that the lever will not drag on heelside turns. In other words, it would work with Ride, Union, and Rome as well to name a few.

2. Glad you appreciate my honesty! I don't like being bullshitted, so I don't see any point in bullshitting others either.

3. The patent process is expensive, but a patent application, which gives you a filing date instantly, is only $65 if you do it yourself. I easily spent over 20 hours putting that together, not counting all the research on how to do it prior to filling it out. 
I did some research on other patents for a few hours, but official patent searches are a waste of money. There is no way to know for sure that nothing similar has ever been patented in the history of patents. It's a crap shoot/total shot in the dark. Read about it for a few hours and explore different sites. Total waste of money. Lawyers will tell you "it's absolutely necessary" though because that's how lawyers stay employed.

4. The garage was the only place in my house I could get rid of the annoying buzzing/humming sound that my refrigerator sends out and the camera picks up, as you can clearly hear in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BicF5PnUw3A
I tried 2 different cameras with their built in mics and 2 external mics (even bought the GoPro adapter cable, which I didn't use) all over the house and even my Rhode NT1-A picked it up everywhere. It was an annoying process.

5. You can get into them while riding, but you have to have really good balance. I can do it, but I figured there would be no point in filming it because 95% of riders probably could not, making it not a real selling point. Maybe I will at some point next season though. Who knows.

6. I got a lot of quotes online, and although the local shop was a little pricy (not by much though), it was worth it because they gave me 2 prototypes for the price of 1. There is a lot of detail that went into the pieces. I easily could have simplified the drawings more for a lower price looking back, but I needed it in time for the season.
I looked into CNC, steel prints, DMLS, and got quotes from various places. I do not regret my decision going with Tech Inc.
That price mentioned also includes hardware, printed plastic lock piece, and plastic straps. Lock piece needs to be made out of aluminum too (plastic just breaks), but I ran out of funds. 20 years old and still need money for living life of course.

7. Thanks! I hope it works out for me too. It's been one hell of a learning experience, that's for sure.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Half tongue in cheek, but have you considered trying to get on Shark Tank? Or at the very least a kickstarter for funding.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Half tongue in cheek, but have you considered trying to get on Shark Tank? Or at the very least a kickstarter for funding.


I have considered both. I've actually been trying to figure out what perks I could give away with kickstarter, and I'm not sure I really have anything. I guess could design some shirts. Kickstarter is the next step on my list though.

Haven't looked into Shark Tank, but now that you have reminded me, I shall do that!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I am fairly sure this concept will work OK, because i had this on my first set of bindings in 1997 (cheap, no brand bindings). Maybe a bit hard to see here:









I do remember the clips would *sometimes* let loose mid session, but usually the toestrap kept me fine until i realised i was getting a bit loose (and you can shut it while riding so it wasnt a big deal)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> I have considered both. I've actually been trying to figure out what perks I could give away with kickstarter, and I'm not sure I really have anything. I guess could design some shirts. Kickstarter is the next step on my list though.
> 
> Haven't looked into Shark Tank, but now that you have reminded me, I shall do that!


Kickstarter can be pretty flexible with what you do. sure tshirts, but you aren't selling to veronica mars groupies. You can also do something like X times off the purchase when/if it goes to production, so $25 kickstart would give them $100 off.

If you really wanted to be grand you can even sell parts of the future company off. So say you were willing to give away 15% of the company and divy it up amongst 10k in kickstart funding, etc. Oculus Rift was kickstarted and they just got bought for $2B.

This is the hard part. And some of hte best ideas die on the vine because of the business end. And the hardest lesson is that you'll have to give something up upfront in order to possibly gain in the end.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> I am fairly sure this concept will work OK, because i had this on my first set of bindings in 1997 (cheap, no brand bindings). Maybe a bit hard to see here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually familiar with bindings like those. You have to set the adjustment each time then flip it down though, correct? I think the angle in which the strap pulls is less aggressive too, which is why it releases.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> I am actually familiar with bindings like those. You have to set the adjustment each time then flip it down though, correct? I think the angle in which the strap pulls is less aggressive too, which is why it releases.


That may preclude you from getting a patent. And keep in mind, even if you are awarded a patent you would still have to defend it. If a big name like Burton decide to copy your design, yes you can sue them for patent infringement. And they will lawyer you into bankruptcy. I don't want to burst your dream, but I think you need to be realistic about what you face.

One (less pesimistic) piece of advice: focus on making it compatible for the most popular bindings. You won't sell a lot of them if it is only compatible with some obscure binding nobody rides.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess it's a decent idea for those too lazy to ratchet down 3 more times or so...but I don't think it would be good enough for me. My feet and boots change throughout the day and ratchets allow me to quickly adjust the straps to compensate.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Kickstarter can be pretty flexible with what you do. sure tshirts, but you aren't selling to veronica mars groupies. You can also do something like X times off the purchase when/if it goes to production, so $25 kickstart would give them $100 off.
> 
> If you really wanted to be grand you can even sell parts of the future company off. So say you were willing to give away 15% of the company and divy it up amongst 10k in kickstart funding, etc. Oculus Rift was kickstarted and they just got bought for $2B.
> 
> This is the hard part. And some of hte best ideas die on the vine because of the business end. And the hardest lesson is that you'll have to give something up upfront in order to possibly gain in the end.


Now that's an idea! Didn't realize I could do that. I haven't looked into it much yet. I just know that Chase Kaczmarek used it for Wheel Shields and now he is pretty well off. He's actually given me quite a bit of advice. If you come across this, thanks again, Chase.
I would definitely be willing to give up some equity for funding though.

Ideally, I would love to work directly with a snowboard company and some pro level riders to finish developing the product then just license it, but I just don't see that happening at this point—at least not without a stronger online presence and more trust in the idea. It would be so easy though. They'd have all the resources and things would accelerate so fast...


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate to hate, but....

I can strap in as quickly as the person in the video, and like flows I doubt once some snow is in there that these things will feel comfortable without adjustment. 

Sorry, but even if it takes me .5 seconds less to strap in with your system, I still wont be paying extra to do that - the beauty of the ratchet system is that I get the same tension every time because i'm not a retard and I know what tight binding feel like when im ratcheting down.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Just want to give a shout out to the OP and say that this is a very cool idea! I don't know much about making bindings, but I agree with the previous posts. The more people who ride/test it, the better. The idea can spread by word-of-mouth and the testing will also help you make improvements. Think of Burton bindings for example, they have testers riding bindings every day who can suggest improvements. When they find something new that works, BAM! It shows up on next years Cartels or Malavitas.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

the grouch said:


> That may preclude you from getting a patent. And keep in mind, even if you are awarded a patent you would still have to defend it. If a big name like Burton decide to copy your design, yes you can sue them for patent infringement. And they will lawyer you into bankruptcy. I don't want to burst your dream, but I think you need to be realistic about what you face.
> 
> One (less pesimistic) piece of advice: focus on making it compatible for the most popular bindings. You won't sell a lot of them if it is only compatible with some obscure binding nobody rides.


It's not really the same thing though if it's the same type of binding I'm thinking of. The difference would be that my two-part system allows you to not have to set the adjustment every time. I believe with those you have to clamp it down onto the right setting every time.

Yes, obtaining a patent and defending one is totally different. Technically if Burton wanted this, they could easily steal it. It wouldn't matter if I had the best patent in the world. They could hire people to pick it apart, change the meanings of words, and get away with it. Patents are essentially useless in court; they are more so just a way to employ patent agents and attorneys. However, it is useful against individuals who would try to steal it, and still good to have one. Most people and companies won't try to steal patented ideas because of the risk factor.

Are Nitro bindings really that obscure? Of course my prototype is going to be built around the bindings I own though...


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

extra0 said:


> I guess it's a decent idea for those too lazy to ratchet down 3 more times or so...but I don't think it would be good enough for me. My feet and boots change throughout the day and ratchets allow me to quickly adjust the straps to compensate.


Not trying to make ratchets obsolete; just trying to offer a different option.

How big is the mountain you ride? 
My local hill is tiny, so there is a lot of strapping in and getting out. I also hate ratchets in yard sessions, so that is where this idea sparked from.
To each their own though. All good!


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> I hate to hate, but....
> 
> I can strap in as quickly as the person in the video, and like flows I doubt once some snow is in there that these things will feel comfortable without adjustment.
> 
> Sorry, but even if it takes me .5 seconds less to strap in with your system, I still wont be paying extra to do that - the beauty of the ratchet system is that I get the same tension every time because i'm not a retard and I know what tight binding feel like when im ratcheting down.


Yes, they suck when snow is jammed in there. Ever tried to clear snow out of Flows though? The straps are fixed, so it's kind of hard to get in there and do that.
With my system, the strap can be pulled aside, so you can easily push the snow off when it builds up and it's no big deal.

Not sure about you, but to me, snow is uncomfortable in all bindings regardless. If I realize there's snow under my foot, I'm undoing my ratchets anyway to clear it out. With this system, it won't close if there's snow jammed in it, so that's an advantage to me. It lets you know.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Just want to give a shout out to the OP and say that this is a very cool idea! I don't know much about making bindings, but I agree with the previous posts. The more people who ride/test it, the better. The idea can spread by word-of-mouth and the testing will also help you make improvements. Think of Burton bindings for example, they have testers riding bindings every day who can suggest improvements. When they find something new that works, BAM! It shows up on next years Cartels or Malavitas.


Thanks man! And yes, I totally agree that I need to get people testing this out. One step at a time though. This season was dedicated to getting some footage proving it works and making a decent tech video (which I still might re-shoot outside one sunny day for better quality).

Still just trying to build some traction to get some funding. I'm at a slight (and by slight I mean significant) disadvantage not having an international team of pros/product testers and essentially infinite resources. Haha


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

quikboarder93 said:


> It's not really the same thing though if it's the same type of binding I'm thinking of. The difference would be that my two-part system allows you to not have to set the adjustment every time. I believe with those you have to clamp it down onto the right setting every time.
> 
> Yes, obtaining a patent and defending one is totally different. Technically if Burton wanted this, they could easily steal it. It wouldn't matter if I had the best patent in the world. They could hire people to pick it apart, change the meanings of words, and get away with it. Patents are essentially useless in court; they are more so just a way to employ patent agents and attorneys. However, it is useful against individuals who would try to steal it, and still good to have one. Most people and companies won't try to steal patented ideas because of the risk factor.
> 
> Are Nitro bindings really that obscure? Of course my prototype is going to be built around the bindings I own though...


Its been a while and i am having trouble remembering - i *thought* it was a set in the morning and then just tighten/loosen the latch thing. You might be right though. I remember around that time i had friends with step in bindings, who would just get off the lift and start riding - i managed to be quick enough with those to keep up with them.

Either way, i have never seen any bindings with that mechanism since, and i remember going to normal ratchet bindings and thinking "but this is slower?" I would be down with something like this if it could be retrofitted to whatever bindings i have when you get a product to the market.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Just want to give a shout out to the OP and say that this is a very cool idea! I don't know much about making bindings, but I agree with the previous posts. The more people who ride/test it, the better. The idea can spread by word-of-mouth and the testing will also help you make improvements. Think of Burton bindings for example, they have testers riding bindings every day who can suggest improvements. When they find something new that works, BAM! It shows up on next years Cartels or Malavitas.


I'm fairly sure burton has already considered this system...and rejected it. There's already proof that it was tried on other bindings almost 20 years ago and it didn't have enough merits to sell enough to stay in production. 

Don't go on "shark tank". You will get product exposure, but not all publicity is good publicity. First of all, they hate seasonal products. I've also seen enough episodes to picture them telling you it's a bad idea and to stop "throwing good money after bad" (they say that a lot)


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> It's not really the same thing though if it's the same type of binding I'm thinking of. The difference would be that my two-part system allows you to not have to set the adjustment every time. I believe with those you have to clamp it down onto the right setting every time.
> 
> Yes, obtaining a patent and defending one is totally different. Technically if Burton wanted this, they could easily steal it. It wouldn't matter if I had the best patent in the world. They could hire people to pick it apart, change the meanings of words, and get away with it. Patents are essentially useless in court; they are more so just a way to employ patent agents and attorneys. However, it is useful against individuals who would try to steal it, and still good to have one. Most people and companies won't try to steal patented ideas because of the risk factor.
> 
> Are Nitro bindings really that obscure? Of course my prototype is going to be built around the bindings I own though...


I haven't look at both in enough detail, but I assume you have so I believe you. A patent is good and should deter most people from blatantly stealing your idea. But big enough companies don't even need to find a work around the patent. Just tie you in litigation. 

I don't think Nitro are that obscure, and I'm a noob, but it seems like most of the bindings I see are either Burton or Union. I understand that the prototype needs to be for what you ride now, but for the next step I'd research what are the most popular and also focus on brands where one strap will fit across many models. 

Good luck, I think your product may work out.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Its been a while and i am having trouble remembering - i *thought* it was a set in the morning and then just tighten/loosen the latch thing. You might be right though. I remember around that time i had friends with step in bindings, who would just get off the lift and start riding - i managed to be quick enough with those to keep up with them.
> 
> Either way, i have never seen any bindings with that mechanism since, and i remember going to normal ratchet bindings and thinking "but this is slower?" I would be down with something like this if it could be retrofitted to whatever bindings i have when you get a product to the market.


Who knows. I know the ones I saw you had to set every time though.
Honestly with as different as all bindings are from company to company (even model to model within companies sometimes), I'm thinking the best routes would be either licensing or starting my own binding company altogether. I'd need custom base plates for the toe cap strap idea I have anyway. So many options!
If I were to sell the system itself, I'd probably have 3 customized models for Nitro, Union, and Rome. 
Burton is out of the question though. Forget their 55% market share or however large it is, not interested. Haha


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

extra0 said:


> I'm fairly sure burton has already considered this system...and rejected it. There's already proof that it was tried on other bindings almost 20 years ago and it didn't have enough merits to sell enough to stay in production.
> 
> Don't go on "shark tank". You will get product exposure, but not all publicity is good publicity. First of all, they hate seasonal products. I've also seen enough episodes to picture them telling you it's a bad idea and to stop "throwing good money after bad" (they say that a lot)


How could you say that though when this Burton toe cap strap exists?









Just for the record, I'm not a fan of that toe cap strap because of the giant dead spot, but it's the same leverage and set it, forget it concept.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

You didn't answer my first point, that I can strap in as fast as the guy in the video, and get the same tension every time because I can feel the resistance in the ratchet.

There is just no point to pay extra for this system.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

quikboarder93 said:


> How could you say that though when this Burton toe cap strap exists?
> 
> Just for the record, I'm not a fan of that toe cap strap because of the giant dead spot, but it's the same leverage and set it, forget it concept.


because the toe strap isn't as subject to overall boot fluctuations throughout the day. The toe box stays the same size...I ratchet the same amount of times on my toes throughout the day, but I ratchet my ankle slightly, but progressively, more


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> You didn't answer my first point, that I can strap in as fast as the guy in the video, and get the same tension every time because I can feel the resistance in the ratchet.
> 
> There is just no point to pay extra for this system.


I would like to have a binding strap in face off with you.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

quikboarder93 said:


> I would like to have a binding strap in face off with you.


Ha, I appreciate the humor, but even if you beat me by a couple of seconds, would it we worth paying extra for?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think that if you patent it as an ADD-ON item, i.e. something that works with existing bindings, you will be able to avoid patents from existing full bindings that employ a similar/same system.

I dont think that trying to make your own bindings is a good idea. There is so much tech that goes into them these days, and it seems that a milimeter of unwanted/extra movement in any direction is enough to get reviews like "worst binding ever".

But back on the first point, could these be made to be almost truly universal? i.e. that you could make this so that it replaces the ladder strap, but still provides the ladder to work with existing binding ratchets? That way you could provide them to suit all sorts of manufacturers, and it would be a quick and easy upgrade you can put on your favourite bindings

If you see this extremely lightened and contrast adjusted pic of my old bindings, you can see that the latch mechanism seems like it might work with a modern ratcheted binding too - just that you wouldnt need to use the ratchets more than a couple of times a day


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> Ha, I appreciate the humor, but even if you beat me by a couple of seconds, would it we worth paying extra for?


Yes, it would be worth paying extra to throw a snowball at you while you're still strapping in and then taking off as you build your snowball and try to get me back.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

extra0 said:


> because the toe strap isn't as subject to overall boot fluctuations throughout the day. The toe box stays the same size...I ratchet the same amount of times on my toes throughout the day, but I ratchet my ankle slightly, but progressively, more


I adjust it once when I get to the mountain, and again after a couple runs to tighten it. Sometimes, I don't adjust it at all and it's fine. It's super easy to flip it up and adjust it, and saves a lot of hassle in the long run. 

You guys can sit back and criticize all you want, but until you use it, it means nothing. It's so much easier to sit back and criticize what other people do than to actually do something. I get this crap with my music too. Some people like it, some think I suck. Nothing new. As long as some people are inspired or like what I'm doing and I enjoy what I'm doing, I'm going to do it. Same with this project.

You're not interested. I get it.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> Ha, I appreciate the humor, but even if you beat me by a couple of seconds, would it we worth paying extra for?


Seriously though, the time saved combined with the reduced dead spot/pressure point combined is worth it. It's super comfy.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> I think that if you patent it as an ADD-ON item, i.e. something that works with existing bindings, you will be able to avoid patents from existing full bindings that employ a similar/same system.
> 
> I dont think that trying to make your own bindings is a good idea. There is so much tech that goes into them these days, and it seems that a milimeter of unwanted/extra movement in any direction is enough to get reviews like "worst binding ever".
> 
> ...


True. People are so picky. Now is a pretty new company though. You just have to connect with and work with the right people and anything is possible.

I'm not sure if they could be made universal. Possibly with custom hardware, but I'm not sure. I don't think any shop would let me disassemble bindings to let me see if my prototype fits different brands either, so I'm not sure how I would go about that. All comes down to needing more funding again. Haha

It could easily be used with ratchets, but then it's just added weight and the dead spot is still right on top of your foot. I don't like the idea of that, and I'm sure other people wouldn't either.
I can actually see why they probably discontinued that model though. It appears that the strap is mounted pretty far away from the heelcup, which would result in a loss of response.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Well they werent the greatest bindings, they kinda sucked, but that latch mechanism was fast and easy - which is why i am all for your idea

That and the fact that I have all sorts of skipping issues with the ratchets on my current Burton Mission bindings (already warrantied once, i am just used to reaching down and tightening the bindings again halfway down the hill now). If you made it so i could keep the comfy Restricted ankle strap, with a quick entry/release system it would be awesome.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Well they werent the greatest bindings, they kinda sucked, but that latch mechanism was fast and easy - which is why i am all for your idea
> 
> That and the fact that I have all sorts of skipping issues with the ratchets on my current Burton Mission bindings (already warrantied once, i am just used to reaching down and tightening the bindings again halfway down the hill now). If you made it so i could keep the comfy Restricted ankle strap, with a quick entry/release system it would be awesome.


Word of advice: Never buy Burton anything. They tend to have a thing for sacrificing quality for quantity.

Yeah, if that's what you want though, this sounds like it would be for you!


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

quikboarder93 said:


> Word of advice: Never buy Burton anything. They tend to have a thing for sacrificing quality for quantity.
> 
> Yeah, if that's what you want though, this sounds like it would be for you!


I have 600+ days on my 2010 missions. I replaced the straps with CO2 straps in the first week. The only thing that has broken are 3 or 4 ladders. I had about 300 days on my P1's before that, only breaking a couple of ladders.

I agree that some of the boots have gone downhill - my imperials went to mush after 30 days this year, but then again I am a big guy - 200lbs.

The Burton bindings I have had have been bomber.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> I have 600+ days on my 2010 missions. I replaced the straps with CO2 straps in the first week. The only thing that has broken are 3 or 4 ladders. I had about 300 days on my P1's before that, only breaking a couple of ladders.
> 
> I agree that some of the boots have gone downhill - my imperials went to mush after 30 days this year, but then again I am a big guy - 200lbs.
> 
> The Burton bindings I have had have been bomber.


Well, glad to hear someone's had luck with them. I haven't.
I also hear about way too many board snapping stories involving Burton boards. I just wouldn't buy from them. Plus they take up over half the market, so I'd rather support the other companies who don't receive as much credit for what they do.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> Ideally, I would love to work directly with a snowboard company and some pro level riders to finish developing the product then just license it, but I just don't see that happening at this point—at least not without a stronger online presence and more trust in the idea. It would be so easy though. They'd have all the resources and things would accelerate so fast...


For that all you need is a patent and some sort of connection to make the pitch and hope someone picks it up. Sounds like you have enough of a working prototype for them to decide one way or another.

One possible issue I can see is binding warranty issues. That could scare quite a few potential people off if as soon as they strap it on they've now voided their binding warranty even if it's completely unrelated. Maybe it's not an issue at all and has been addressed already.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

quikboarder93 said:


> 2. Saving up/moving to either Utah or Colorado next year
> 
> 3. Growing my online presence a bit
> 
> ...



Head up to New Hampshire. NH kicks out tons of top tier riders. Scotty Lago, Pat Moore, Chelone Miller (RIP), the list goes on for a while. Were still riding until late April. 

But have you considered maybe bringing this concept to an actual binding company once you get the patent approved? It seems to me like that would be the best thing to do, like perhaps work out a deal with the company to give them rights to the patent. Going into business for yourself could be more lucrative in the end, but it is also higher risk. And unless you are selling an entire binding you won't make it. Most people aren't out their looking for parts unless something bad happens... It would make much more sense to me to either sell the rights to the patent to a big name company, or create an entire binding system using this technology you e developed. Not trying to be negative, but again showing my concerns.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> .....But have you considered maybe bringing this concept to an actual binding company once you get the patent approved? It seems to me like that would be the best thing to do, like perhaps work out a deal with the company to give them rights to the patent. Going into business for yourself could be more lucrative in the end, but it is also higher risk....


I was going to suggest something similar. It's called "Licencing" your product/idea! It's how Bill Gates became a billionaire! :dunno: (...not that that's a great example! Being a Mac guy myself!) 

With Licensing, you retain all the proprietary rights to your idea/product and companies pay you a fee to use/incorporate your tech into their product line. A little "Google-fu" should reveal lots of info on the subject.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> Head up to New Hampshire. NH kicks out tons of top tier riders. Scotty Lago, Pat Moore, Chelone Miller (RIP), the list goes on for a while. Were still riding until late April.
> 
> But have you considered maybe bringing this concept to an actual binding company once you get the patent approved? It seems to me like that would be the best thing to do, like perhaps work out a deal with the company to give them rights to the patent. Going into business for yourself could be more lucrative in the end, but it is also higher risk. And unless you are selling an entire binding you won't make it. Most people aren't out their looking for parts unless something bad happens... It would make much more sense to me to either sell the rights to the patent to a big name company, or create an entire binding system using this technology you e developed. Not trying to be negative, but again showing my concerns.


Always been my dream to go west though! I love Vermont and some of the East Coast resorts, but west is my calling.

Actually, that was the original plan. I wanted to pitch it to companies, have one of them buy the full patent, and collect royalties. That's actually what I would still like to do, and it's how a lot of successful inventors went about it. 
They can also license it to other companies, which would also mean more royalties for me. It would be perfect, but it's tough.

I have a product that has very little demand at the moment because no one has used it yet. It's a high risk investment in the eyes of companies. They would have to set up new manufacturing processes, make slight adjustments to their existing bindings to dial it in, and there is no absolute proof it would sell. The standard ratchet and ladder system already has manufacturing set up and has been making all of them money for years. It's a safe bet that's been tried and proven.
For now, I'm just trying to build online presence and get this thing out there. I figure if enough people become interested, that would give me some traction for getting some companies' attention.

Otherwise, I'm going to go all out, try to get huge funds, and start my own binding company. As you said, I probably won't make it selling just the part. The last thing people would probably want to do after buying $200+ bindings is spend another $50-$80 on an upgrade that voids the warranty.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I was going to suggest something similar. It's called "Licencing" your product/idea! It's how Bill Gates became a billionaire! :dunno: (...not that that's a great example! Being a Mac guy myself!)
> 
> With Licensing, you retain all the proprietary rights to your idea/product and companies pay you a fee to use/incorporate your tech into their product line. A little "Google-fu" should reveal lots of info on the subject.
> 
> (...if you have trouble finding good info? Maybe ask ERS to help. (The G Force is strong with _that_ one!)  :thumbsup:


Yes, I'm very familiar with that! He was clever about the way he worded the contracts too, which is why he became a billionaire. Non-exclusive rights sold to IBM allowed him to use the royalties he gained from IBM to further develop Microsoft as well.
Bill Gates and I actually have something in common, which is Asperger's Syndrome. He's suspected to have it at least, and I believe he does.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

OK,.. It's obvious that you have done more research and in depth thinking on the subject and where your product idea would fit into the SB gear arena in general. (...I don't think that was quite so apparent to myself or others earlier in your posts, so,... no more trying to talk you into going in another direction.) :thumbsup: 

If you can stick with it and genuinely have something new, innovative and practical to offer the snowboarding community, then I'm sure you will do well! You have certainly showed an ability to weather criticism (...constructive and otherwise!) as well as an onslaught of sarcastic retorts! LOL!  :eusa_clap: So you have a good leg up on whenever you are ready to take this idea to the industry or public! :thumbsup:

I sincerely wish you every success in your endeavor!


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

I voted for the "stick with ratchets" option. I had some Flows for a few years and I thought they were ok... until I switched back to regular bindings. I like being able to adjust the tightness on my bindings, and I do it all the time, even as I'm already going down a slope. and, like a lot of people here, I have ZERO problems with taking that 5 seconds to strap in. with my Flows I was stuck waiting for my buddies anyways so there was really no point. plus I like to double check my boots, helmet, etc.. kind of like a ritual, so I would take a few seconds anyways.

that being said, I do think there is a lot of demand for this. just think of all those those casual riders that go a few times a year and get bitched at by their skiing buddies at the top of every slope (happened to me all the time when I started and it took forever to strap in).

I really liked the idea of making it an 'add-on.' it would be kind of like a low-risk, high reward purchase. and you wouldn't have to deal with people saying stuff like "fucking Quick Flip sucks serious balls because their toe-caps are fucking garbage."


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. It's obvious that you have done more research and in depth thinking on the subject and where your product idea would fit into the SB gear arena in general. (...I don't think that was quite so apparent to myself or others earlier in your posts, so,... no more trying to talk you into going in another direction.) :thumbsup:
> 
> If you can stick with it and genuinely have something new, innovative and practical to offer the snowboarding community, then I'm sure you will do well! You have certainly showed an ability to weather criticism (...constructive and otherwise!) as well as an onslaught of sarcastic retorts! LOL!  :eusa_clap: So you have a good leg up on whenever you are ready to take this idea to the industry or public! :thumbsup:
> 
> I sincerely wish you every success in your endeavor!


Thanks man! Really appreciate it!
I've done a ton of research—so much I'm not even completely sure which direction to go anymore haha. In all honesty, my only plan right now is to keep moving forward. Keep learning, promoting, sharing, getting feedback, etc... 
There are so many options, and the only thing that is certain is that I have to keep moving forward.



td.1000 said:


> I voted for the "stick with ratchets" option. I had some Flows for a few years and I thought they were ok... until I switched back to regular bindings. I like being able to adjust the tightness on my bindings, and I do it all the time, even as I'm already going down a slope. and, like a lot of people here, I have ZERO problems with taking that 5 seconds to strap in. with my Flows I was stuck waiting for my buddies anyways so there was really no point. plus I like to double check my boots, helmet, etc.. kind of like a ritual, so I would take a few seconds anyways.
> 
> that being said, I do think there is a lot of demand for this. just think of all those those casual riders that go a few times a year and get bitched at by their skiing buddies at the top of every slope (happened to me all the time when I started and it took forever to strap in).
> 
> I really liked the idea of making it an 'add-on.' it would be kind of like a low-risk, high reward purchase. and you wouldn't have to deal with people saying stuff like "fucking Quick Flip sucks serious balls because their toe-caps are fucking garbage."


I do not like back entry bindings either, which is part of the reason I started this project. Not the whole reason, but part of it.
Honestly, I found that most of the time I readjust my ratchets because it wasn't in the sweet spot in the first place when I took off down the hill.

Do you have yard sessions, urban sessions, or snowboard at a hill with less than 600ft vertical a lot? That extra 5 seconds per binding adds up.
That being said, I also use this system as my primary set up everywhere, even when I travel to bigger mountains.

Casual riders would love this, and I think advanced riders would as well. I would consider myself an advanced rider, and I found no loss in response. I thought I would have to direct it towards jibsticks and soft flex bindings, but after switching it over to my Team Gullwing from my Swindle, I realized it provides enough response for all styles of riding. 

An add-on would be cool, but again, the hardware on bindings is not necessarily universal and I'm not sure if that would make it in the market either. 
With the right people on board, I could successfully run a binding company. Now is fairly new, and so is Switchback. Switchback also went from design concept to production in three months, so I'm thinking really anything is possible.
Rather go with licensing though. Much easier.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> Do you have yard sessions, urban sessions, or snowboard at a hill with less than 600ft vertical a lot? That extra 5 seconds per binding adds up.
> That being said, I also use this system as my primary set up everywhere, even when I travel to bigger mountains.


I live in Quebec, so a big yes! (/oui!) for the small hill question. :laugh: but now that you mention it, it does make sense for urban sessions. I'm setting myself up to practice some stuff at home this summer and I can see how it will get annoying

edit: that thing you said about "readjusting on the go because it wasn't in the sweet spot." I guess what I was trying to say was that the 'sweet spot' changes based on a whole bunch of things. I might tighten up if I'm about to bomb a run, or loose it up if I just feel like messing around


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

quikboarder93 said:


> Word of advice: Never buy Burton anything. They tend to have a thing for sacrificing quality for quantity.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you meant to open a can of worms with that one...there are too many burton fanboys out there to make a comment like that and get away with it. Funny thing is, I used to say the same thing...but, somehow, half my gear is now burton and I gotta admit it's all damn good.

anyway, if you could combine a ratchet with a quick flip clasp, all in one, then you'd have something that might interest me. That way, I can quick flip throughout the day and, if things get a little too loose for my liking (or vice-verse), I can micro adjust with the ratchet. Make it light and able to retrofit most any binding strap and you just made a million dollars.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I would be running 30 or 40 pairs of this next season for development and then licensing this to different companies, or even selling it to a big company...!!!

Going to be very hard to get it sold to the public direct i think, but get a manufacturer on board and you could be successful...

It always depends on patents though, but it does interest me to see how you get on, as it is one of the better ideas to be brought through this forum...

Where you could be onto a winner though, is definitely on KIDS bindings, as some of them struggle with ratchets, so if this is easier, then it could be worth investigating there...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

1) you should not target experienced boarders. I can step in and clamp on my flows way faster than in that video. when using regular bindings, union factory, I can strap in while on the move straight off the lift. 

2) target beginner and intermediate riders, there are way more of them out there and this is something that they all really like. A lot of city dwelling riders just like piling up gear to use on their 5-10 days on the mtn a year. That is part of the hobby for them. 

3) make. This a universal product and save yourself some money and heartache with having multiple designs.

4) follow Kevin's advice, try to find interest from a binding company or 6 of them. License the use of the design to them. I would probably use them if they came on the binding, I hate addons.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

extra0 said:


> I'm guessing you meant to open a can of worms with that one...there are too many burton fanboys out there to make a comment like that and get away with it. Funny thing is, I used to say the same thing...but, somehow, half my gear is now burton and I gotta admit it's all damn good.
> 
> anyway, if you could combine a ratchet with a quick flip clasp, all in one, then you'd have something that might interest me. That way, I can quick flip throughout the day and, if things get a little too loose for my liking (or vice-verse), I can micro adjust with the ratchet. Make it light and able to retrofit most any binding strap and you just made a million dollars.


Wasn't trying to open a can of worms. Just don't care enough about others' feelings towards Burton to not speak my mind. There's a difference.

That would be easy though. Just connect the loop to the ladder strap instead of directly to the ankle strap. Weight would be a problem though, and it wouldn't give the benefit of removing the dead spot. I'd have to think about it. Really don't want to throw the dead spot back onto the strap...


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> I would be running 30 or 40 pairs of this next season for development and then licensing this to different companies, or even selling it to a big company...!!!


Refer back to the first 2 pages of this thread.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Argo said:


> 1) you should not target experienced boarders. I can step in and clamp on my flows way faster than in that video. when using regular bindings, union factory, I can strap in while on the move straight off the lift.
> 
> 2) target beginner and intermediate riders, there are way more of them out there and this is something that they all really like. A lot of city dwelling riders just like piling up gear to use on their 5-10 days on the mtn a year. That is part of the hobby for them.
> 
> ...


1. I can also strap in moving right off the lift with these. 

2. I'm targeting everyone.

3. Can't as far as I know. Bindings from company to company are not universal designs.

4. Exactly what I intend to do!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your reply to #1 is a moot point if people can already so it, why bother spending more money to do the same thing? That's why I say in point #2 to focus on beginners and intermediates(low intermediates)..... 

Get more bindings from different companies and fiddle with the design.

Either you posted this for advice or you didn't. If your gonna be snarky to 90% of the replies then what was the point? Don't resist the input, use it and learn from what you could possibly do to be successful.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> why bother spending more money to do the same thing?


not that I don't agree with you, but new iPhones and all sorts of other junk manage to sell just fine even though they do exactly the same thing as previous versions, but only ever so slightly faster


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Argo said:


> Your reply to #1 is a moot point if people can already so it, why bother spending more money to do the same thing? That's why I say in point #2 to focus on beginners and intermediates(low intermediates).....
> 
> Get more bindings from different companies and fiddle with the design.
> 
> Either you posted this for advice or you didn't. If your gonna be snarky to 90% of the replies then what was the point? Don't resist the input, use it and learn from what you could possibly do to be successful.


I'm just a little tired of spending all day typing lengthy replies, so I kept that one short and to the point. Didn't mean to sound snarky. Sorry

I'm not spending money to do the same thing though. The idea was originated from creating an urban/yard session binding. If it's more convenient for beginner-intermediate, works just as well for mountain as ratchets, and saves time in urban/yard session for advanced riders, isn't that worth it for everyone to have? At least on one board in their quiver?

Trust me, I'm taking the input in and considering all of it. I do appreciate everyone's thoughts. There's just so many people saying different things all at once and I've spent too much time on this site these past few days. My brain is starting to crap out on me.
I would love to work with a company, as mentioned before, but it's difficult to find a company to take on the idea. I'm going to keep sending the idea out to people via facebook and see if I can grab anyone's attention.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> not that I don't agree with you, but new iPhones and all sorts of other junk manage to sell just fine even though they do exactly the same thing as previous versions, but only ever so slightly faster


Good point. I'm not trying to change snowboarding; just make it slightly more convenient and get people stoked on something new. Good comparison, sort of, other than the junk part.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

heh, that came out wrong :laugh: I wasn't calling your thing junk, I just have no interest in shiny new phones and can't understand why people keep spending $700+ on them. *steps away from political/philosophical rant*

could be interesting if you were to propose this as a jib-session-only binding. there might be a few other things to do differently than just the ratchet system.

anyways keep up the good work!


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> heh, that came out wrong :laugh: I wasn't calling your thing junk, I just have no interest in shiny new phones and can't understand why people keep spending $700+ on them. *steps away from political/philosophical rant*
> 
> could be interesting if you were to propose this as a jib-session-only binding. there might be a few other things to do differently than just the ratchet system.
> 
> anyways keep up the good work!


Right on, well I'm glad. Haha
I'm still rocking a basic phone!

It's definitely jib sesson-oriented, but capable of taking on the entire mountain.

Thanks man!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> I'm just a little tired of spending all day typing lengthy replies, so I kept that one short and to the point. Didn't mean to sound snarky. Sorry
> 
> Trust me, I'm taking the input in and considering all of it. I do appreciate everyone's thoughts. _There's just so many people saying different things all at once and I've spent too much time on this site these past few days. My brain is starting to crap out on me._....



....that is a very real issue when revealing your idea and opening it up for suggestions. It can be a bit overwhelming. I have some experience in that regard. People will respond, often with well intentioned and considered advice/input. Some may respond with overt negativity and discouragement!

It is entirely incumbent upon you to sort thru and decide what advice, suggestions are helpful, what will/won't work or be true to your concept. Not every piece of advice will be appropriate. But, you also open yourself to the possibility of hearing an idea that might have otherwise never have ocurred to you! As a entrepreneur, it is easy to become too focused on minutia or how to overcome a particular hurdle that it becomes a "forest for the trees" kind of situation. 

That's what happened to me with my photo accessory idea. I was too focussed on one aspect of my idea, and as a result felt it just wasn't ready for market. It took a professional photographer friend of mine to point out to me that he thought it was good to go without the extra frills I had originally intended. 2.5 years later, I've had over 45K in wholesale sales. :thumbsup:

Take a little break from the forum and trying to respond to _every_ suggestion. When your head stops spinning, take another look at what was written here with fresh eyes and a more well rested perspective. Who knows what idea will jump out at you then! 

(I'm not a park rider, so I can't give an intelligent opinion on that aspect of your product, but, ...I will say that marketing this concept for children's bindings? That idea sounded like "money" to me!)  :thumbsup: sorry! Couldn't resist! 

Good luck!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Dibs on beta testing* :yahoo:

So I have not seen anyone volunteer for testing so I will throw my hat in if you are looking for guys. I ride Flows, 3 yrs on them 5 pairs total. I can strap in standing up on conventional bindings nearly as fast. For me I like their product. 

I ride small Midwest resorts that require a ton of strapping in/out. It's what we got so I ride it. I ride right around 30 days on a 90 ish day season. 

So if you are looking for a beta tester when ever let me know.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Chomps- Thanks! Yeah, it's actually hard for me sometimes to tell when people are just projecting their own inner problems at me or actually trying to be helpful. Have to stay down to earth and weed through the discouragement/negativity though. There is valuable information somewhere behind every comment, including the negative ones.

Slyder- Sure thing if I can find the funds to produce a bunch of them and get some demos/samples going!

I also wanted to bring this up. For those of you who are skeptical about response and advanced riders using this system, Board Insiders just reminded me that it is very similar to GNU's system: 










This design actually had quite a bit of influence on mine. The main differences, aside from it being a one-part/fixed lever system, are:

1. Quick Flip still uses front entry, which is better with hills. Feel free to have a dirty mind and laugh at this. Also better in powder.

2. Easy of use. With GNU's system, you have to take your foot out to adjust the straps. With Quick Flip, you have to flip up the lever, but you can keep your foot in place, which makes adjustments easier and faster.

3. With Quick Flip, no more messing up your adjustments to put your board in a board bag.

4. Less moving parts = less things that can break.

5. Flex of the binding. This could just be me and that's fine, but I personally don't like the rigid feel of the cable supported highbacks. I feel like at least some people would agree though, which is why I bring it up.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

this is tagged as patent pending, so Im glad you have applied. You may have luck selling this technology to a company, otherwise youre going to have to generate a lot of interest and funds to get this going and make a profit. The reason I suggest selling this to a manufacturer is because I have no idea what kind of interest you will get for this. Admittedly its a better system if it lives up to your claims, although personally I cant imagine buying a set of bindings JUST for the quickflip strap. Now, if you had the durability of a Union, with canting, and great footbed(think a cross between a burton malavita and union factory) then id buy two pairs


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'd bet $1000 no binding company will pay you anything for this... because - as i stated in your original thread - this is ancient technology. most snowboard bindings used this type of hinge before ratcheting buckles...the only difference is that you made it releasable. 

there is nothing new about this idea and no one will pay you for it.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

don't know my binding history, but based on that, I revise my opinion to be: good luck!.

also just happened to flip through and see that these are only compatible with nitro bindings. say wahhhaaattttttt. 
I'm no business wizard but I know that this will seriously hold you back. you have a lot of work to do and I'm not sure that what you have come up with can generate the interest (and therefore funds) to create a prototype.

plus let's be real it doesn't take that much time to get the right feel from your binding straps. like 5 mins tops? 
I know guys who just paint marker a spot on the strap that they ratchet to.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i'd bet $1000 no binding company will pay you anything for this... because - as i stated in your original thread - this is ancient technology. most snowboard bindings used this type of hinge before ratcheting buckles...the only difference is that you made it releasable.
> 
> there is nothing new about this idea and no one will pay you for it.


Dude, just get off the thread. There was nothing in this post you haven't said before and all you're doing is bashing me at this point.
You have over 3000 posts. Is this all you do?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

quikboarder93 said:


> Dude, just get off the thread. There was nothing in this post you haven't said before and all you're doing is bashing me at this point.
> You have over 3000 posts. Is this all you do?


is informing people of reality _all_ i do? no. but here on this snowboarding forum where vast amounts of people know shit about dick it is a fair bit of what i do here. and as butthurt as it makes you it still doesn't make me wrong.

in fact i do this for your own good. if you had listened better maybe you wouldn't have wasted so much time and money. nothing i've said was to bash you - its to criticize an idea. its not a new idea, its not even your idea. its just an idea. 

its not my fault that you're emotionally married to it. that is _your fault_.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

I really want to like this idea. im all about people in the sport making it better, thats how it should go down. the riders should dictate trends, new gear, improvements etc and not manufacturers. 

have you thought about coming up with your own full fledged binding, and not just an add on part?


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

drstone said:


> I really want to like this idea. im all about people in the sport making it better, thats how it should go down. the riders should dictate trends, new gear, improvements etc and not manufacturers.
> 
> have you thought about coming up with your own full fledged binding, and not just an add on part?


Yes, all ideas have been taken into consideration at this point. Licensing, full binding company, add-on company, kickstarter, shark tank, venture capitalists, working with companies to further develop it/help me start my own company, and even full out giving up.
Just kidding on that last one!

I'm just not sure which direction to take this. I appreciate your input though! It seems that based on feedback and what I've learned in all my research that licensing or a full binding company are the ways to go.

At the moment, there aren't any set-in-stone plans on how to move forward. Moving forward is the only plan.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

quikboarder93 said:


> Dude, just get off the thread. There was nothing in this post you haven't said before and all you're doing is bashing me at this point.
> You have over 3000 posts. Is this all you do?


I think hes doing you a favor, just like every other experienced rider has tried to do in the thread.

The simple fact is, you can strap in just as quickly without your system - and I get the same tightness every time because I know what it feels like on my ratchet.

In addition, unless you ride in on a tiny little man made hill in bumfuckville, there will always be little bits of snow on your baseplate - you want to take a long time strapping in? try clearing solid ice from your baselplate using your fingers.

In double addition, strapping in at the top of a feature is a ritual for some people, a good time for visualization of a trick. Most snowboarders don't give a shit if there are 10 skiers waiting for them at the top of the lift.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

My 2 cents (ignoring whether or not I think it's a good idea) 

1) You can't do this by yourself. You need someone who understands business and sales. Based on that video, you're not a great pitchman (and if you have ASD, you probably never will be). That's ok, not everyone can be good at everything. Stick to what you're good at. Get someone to fill that gap. 

2) You can't use crowdfunding for investment. It's illegal. Kickstarter funds products and doesn't give backers any equity in the company. Some people want to change this, but it's currently illegal under SEC Regulation D. Whoever you get to do the job in point 1 should be familiar with this. If they don't know what "Regulation D" or "Accredited Investor" means, they're the wrong person.

3) Delete your comments about <Big Snowboard Company You Hate> and don't name any other vendor on a public forum again. Good or bad. You just defamed one of the biggest companies that you had a hope of making a deal with because you didn't shut your mouth. Don't say anything good about another company either - if someone wants to license this, but you already endorsed one of their competitors, then quotes like "inventor of Brand X's quick flip tech even said Brand Y is the best" start going around. Even if you think you'll never sell/license to them (REALLY dumb), you're burning bridges that your company might need, and diminishing the value for any future shareholders.

How hard to you think it will be to get investment in this as is?
Answer: Very hard. It's very hard to get investment even for good ideas. So "very hard" is your default starting position.

How hard do you think it will be to get investment when you tell the investors that you refuse to deal with the company that has half of the market, and you've already defamed them on the internet?
Answer: Impossible. They will see that not only have you damaged their investment for no good reason, but they'll question your judgment and decision making in running a business with their money. One of the most common ways that investors make their money back is via acquisition.

4) Don't post it online for general feedback. Until you're ready to launch, stay out of the public eye. Instead, spend your time getting meetings and feedback privately with people who matter. Go to trade shows (SIA etc) and bang down doors to get meetings. Bring a babysitter.

5) Don't file for a patent by yourself. Some lawyers will milk you, sure, but some won't. You should expect to pay upwards of $5k to $10k to get a patent that you can actually defend. This doesn't sound like a complex invention, so probably on the lower end of that. Complex patents can easily run up to 30k or higher.

6) Contrary to what other posters said, you don't need a ton of lawyer money to defend the patent if someone decides to copy it. There is no shortage of contingency lawyers that will line up out the door for a settlement from the big companies with deep pockets if they do knock it off. 

7) The lawyer you get for point #5 would slap you silly for anything that sounds like acknowledging "prior art" in this thread. That makes a patent 100% useless. Your own posts can and will be used against you in a patent dispute.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

jtg said:


> My 2 cents (ignoring whether or not I think it's a good idea)
> 
> 2) You can't use crowdfunding for investment. It's illegal. Kickstarter funds products and doesn't give backers any equity in the company. Some people want to change this, but it's currently illegal under SEC Regulation D. Whoever you get to do the job in point 1 should be familiar with this. If they don't know what "Regulation D" or "Accredited Investor" means, they're the wrong person.


Just checked their faq and you are correct, I thought you could. Now I see why the Minecraft guy was so ticked off at the FB/Occulus acquisition after giving them $10k.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> My 2 cents (ignoring whether or not I think it's a good idea)
> 
> 1) You can't do this by yourself. You need someone who understands business and sales. Based on that video, you're not a great pitchman (and if you have ASD, you probably never will be). That's ok, not everyone can be good at everything. Stick to what you're good at. Get someone to fill that gap.
> 
> ...


solid advice.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

jtg said:


> My 2 cents (ignoring whether or not I think it's a good idea)
> 
> 1) You can't do this by yourself. You need someone who understands business and sales. Based on that video, you're not a great pitchman (and if you have ASD, you probably never will be). That's ok, not everyone can be good at everything. Stick to what you're good at. Get someone to fill that gap.
> 
> ...


And here we have one of the most informative and useful posts I've seen regarding legal matters!

1. Unfortunately with having ASD, I'm pretty introverted and don't have a lot of friends/connections, so I'm not even sure who I would get to fill that gap. My people skills are horrible!

2. Well, that's a big disappointment.

3. I see your point, but I would probably not license this to the biggest company even if they came knocking at my door begging me to. It just goes against my beliefs. I don't think major brands should be handed anything that might be an additional competitive edge. That is super unfair to the smaller guys making awesome products. 
The bigger reason I wouldn't though is actually because they allow big retailers to sell their products, which kills local shops, and affects guys like my friends down at Bikle's or Funtastik. I would never want to take part in anything that could potentially harm the quality of life for the people running the small shops, which in my opinion are some the main people driving the industry. I'll take my chances elsewhere, even it it means working full time the rest of my life vs. being set.

4. Not enough connections here in Maryland. Didn't know where to turn to. Also figured creating demand, or at least interest, would give companies reasons to look into this. Babysitter? Come on man... 

5. I have full intention to pay someone to do the full patent. I am/was only confident enough in myself to do the patent application.

6. That makes total sense

7. Even if I'm discussing how mine is different?

8. Thank you.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

There would be one exception though... if it were a binding only sold exclusively in small shops, such as the Bootlegger. That's the only time I'd consider it.


----------



## drstone (Feb 17, 2012)

^ good advice, and also: there needs to be more. 

more than just a slight reduction in strap in time in order for people to buy your product.

when youre a no cash inventor, you basically have to come up with a thoroughly awesome and usually new idea. 

there was a quote in one of my engineering management texts that said something like "you dont have to be the best, just the first" not sure who said it but I think it is definitely true when it comes to new products and inventions.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> i'd bet $1000 no binding company will pay you anything for this... because - as i stated in your original thread - this is ancient technology. most snowboard bindings used this type of hinge before ratcheting buckles...the only difference is that you made it releasable.
> 
> there is nothing new about this idea and no one will pay you for it.


Shit comes full circle. Rocker on a board is not new either, anyone riding in the 80's could tell you that. But the kids think it's new and groundbreaking. Too bad you weren't there to tell Mervin and Never Summer that it was a shitty idea to do rocker because now it's all you bloody well see, and I for one think that technology sucks ass. There was a reason it died so long ago...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

quikboarder93 said:


> 3. I see your point, but I would probably not license this to the biggest company even if they came knocking at my door begging me to. It just goes against my beliefs. I don't think major brands should be handed anything that might be an additional competitive edge. That is super unfair to the smaller guys making awesome products.
> The bigger reason I wouldn't though is actually because they allow big retailers to sell their products, which kills local shops, and affects guys like my friends down at Bikle's or Funtastik. I would never want to take part in anything that could potentially harm the quality of life for the people running the small shops, which in my opinion are some the main people driving the industry. I'll take my chances elsewhere, even it it means working full time the rest of my life vs. being set.


If Burton knocks on your door with 5 million dollars in a big ass cash bag you really think you would tell them no?...


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

freshy said:


> If Burton knocks on your door with 5 million dollars in a big ass cash bag you really think you would tell them no?...


It would be a huge ethical dilemma for me. Let's put it that way. Under certain circumstances, I would, but I wouldn't just blindly say yes.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> I think hes doing you a favor, just like every other experienced rider has tried to do in the thread.
> 
> The simple fact is, you can strap in just as quickly without your system - and I get the same tightness every time because I know what it feels like on my ratchet.
> 
> ...


Disagree.
No one can tell me that companies won't buy it. That's for companies to decide. Telling me no one will is kind of unnecessary discouragement.
Besides, it doesn't matter if this invention takes off or not; either way it was still worth my time. I've learned a ton about CAD, engineering, patents/legal matters, manufacturing, and even people. I have also had a lot of fun with this project.

I might as well ride a tiny man made hill in bumfuckville. 550ft of vertical is my local mountain. I also do a lot of yard sessions when it snows. These 2 factors drove this whole project.

It is a ritual for some people, yes, but still an invalid point and a super weak argument. You can still stand at the top of the mountain/hill and visualize your trick regardless of what binding system you use.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

quikboarder93 said:


> Always been my dream to go west though! I love Vermont and some of the East Coast resorts, but west is my calling.
> 
> Actually, that was the original plan. I wanted to pitch it to companies, have one of them buy the full patent, and collect royalties. That's actually what I would still like to do, and it's how a lot of successful inventors went about it.
> They can also license it to other companies, which would also mean more royalties for me. It would be perfect, but it's tough.
> ...


I just wanted to tell you, that i am a business major at my school. It seems like you have the right idea and know your stuff from a business standpoint. I know you mentioned you have aspergers. Don't let that stop you, you seem like a pretty smart kid. I know my school is one of two schools that has a sales program as a major on the east coast. My school also happens to be full of snowboarders, when this takes off and you're ready to start selling it to big companies perhaps you could reach out to the head of the program, (i know his name if you want it.) and see if any of the kids would be interested in helping you sell it, a lot of kids would kill to have something like that on their resume. Plus pretty much everyone here is a ski/snowboard bum so they would love the opportunity to do something like this.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

quikboarder93 said:


> I might as well ride a tiny man made hill in bumfuckville. 550ft of vertical is my local mountain. I also do a lot of yard sessions when it snows. These 2 factors drove this whole project.


This is something those in the mountains may easily forget. There's an entire segment of riders on the east coast and midwest: small hills, little vert, urban, and backyards. Essentially bumfuckville comparatively. For that demographic, it makes sense. I hiked up and slid down my backyard this winter just for a few turns ffs :laugh:

Considering the population density of the east coast metro areas for example, that's a LOT of people riding such bumfuckville areas.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> This is something those in the mountains may easily forget. There's an entire segment of riders on the east coast and midwest: small hills, little vert, urban, and backyards. Essentially bumfuckville comparatively. For that demographic, it makes sense. I hiked up and slid down my backyard this winter just for a few turns ffs :laugh:
> 
> Considering the population density of the east coast metro areas for example, that's a LOT of people riding such bumfuckville areas.


Exactly. My target market is mostly those living in bumfuckville areas. You don't need micro-adjustments for a 5-10 sec run in your yard or a 2 minute run at your local hill.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

quikboarder93 said:


> Exactly. My target market is mostly those living in bumfuckville areas. You don't need micro-adjustments for a 5-10 sec run in your yard or a 2 minute run at your local hill.


That's how you need to market it then and you would get a lot less hate. You don't exactly get that from your video presentation. You focus so much on how you've ridden it X number of times, are so much faster getting down the slopes, etc, that I think you miss who the target audience really is. What you should focus on is that you can hit your homemade backyard box twice as often, etc. We buy tons of stuff that we only use sometimes, market this for making life easier when you just want to fart around on the little slopes and backyard.


I do have to ask again, being an add on to a existing binding are there any warranty ramifications. Whether a real issue or not that may scare people off.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

f00bar said:


> That's how you need to market it then and you would get a lot less hate. You don't exactly get that from your video presentation. You focus so much on how you've ridden it X number of times, are so much faster getting down the slopes, etc, that I think you miss who the target audience really is. What you should focus on is that you can hit your homemade backyard box twice as often, etc. We buy tons of stuff that we only use sometimes, market this for making life easier when you just want to fart around on the little slopes and backyard.
> 
> 
> I do have to ask again, being an add on to a existing binding are there any warranty ramifications. Whether a real issue or not that may scare people off.


I might make another video when the weather gets nice, and I'll definitely take that into consideration. I think being outside would be a nice backdrop, but it would have to be a nice sunny day with no wind.

I think it would be an issue because some companies do void warranties if you use different hardware than what they provided. Now, that's because they don't want to deal with screws popping through board bases and potential damaged discs/baseplates, so I'm not sure about mounting a different entry system. 
A different system wouldn't really damage anything, and you could always mount your ratchets back on before you deal with the warranty. Haha
(Last statement was a joke for those who think I'm being serious. Obviously a company would know from possible unusual binding marks and no wear and tear on the ladders)


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the idea of a consistent feel, I still think you got a lot of work ahead of you on design and functionality but if you can make it work more power to you. 

Quick question how do you adjust tightness on it? Is it a quick strapped in adjustment or do you have to unlock the clip to get at it?


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I like the idea of a consistent feel, I still think you got a lot of work ahead of you on design and functionality but if you can make it work more power to you.
> 
> Quick question how do you adjust tightness on it? Is it a quick strapped in adjustment or do you have to unlock the clip to get at it?


You have to flip up/unlock the latch. It's really not that bad though because you can keep your foot in the binding while you're adjusting it, as opposed to back entry where you have to take your foot out, adjust, put your foot back in, take it out, adjust, etc...


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

...since we don't want this thread to die :laugh:

what was that you said about rear-entry bindings having stiff high-backs? it seems to make sense, but does that mean that there are no soft rear-entry bindings (i.e. good for jibbing)?


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

quikboarder93 said:


> You have to flip up/unlock the latch. It's really not that bad though because you can keep your foot in the binding while you're adjusting it, as opposed to back entry where you have to take your foot out, adjust, put your foot back in, take it out, adjust, etc...


Nothing you don't know already; Just watched your video, some cool ideas, some of the feedback in this thread is constructive, some just like to hate and belittle because they are on a forum. Now I wouldn't use it myself, but then I had the same initial impression on rocker shapes, canted boots, ipods, smart phone, windows 8, skype, facebook etc. Some of these new technologies I have embraced others (windows 8) I have not, so don't let anybody tell you it WON'T work, but listen to feedback as to how it can be improved.


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> ...since we don't want this thread to die :laugh:
> 
> what was that you said about rear-entry bindings having stiff high-backs? it seems to make sense, but does that mean that there are no soft rear-entry bindings (i.e. good for jibbing)?


Rear-entry bindings can have plenty of torsional flex (twisting, allowing side-to-side movement) for butters and jibbing, but the lateral flex (which drives edge to edge response) is too rigid for my liking. Seems to drive into my calves more aggressively and it's not as forgiving. Just my opinion. Could just be me, but I doubt it.



AntipodeanSam said:


> Nothing you don't know already; Just watched your video, some cool ideas, some of the feedback in this thread is constructive, some just like to hate and belittle because they are on a forum. Now I wouldn't use it myself, but then I had the same initial impression on rocker shapes, canted boots, ipods, smart phone, windows 8, skype, facebook etc. Some of these new technologies I have embraced others (windows 8) I have not, so don't let anybody tell you it WON'T work, but listen to feedback as to how it can be improved.


You're not the only one who thinks that way. Most people tend to resist change. They think, "why fix what's not broken?" I was actually pleasantly surprised from all my polls how many people said they'd be willing to at least demo my design for this reason alone. More than half? That's pretty significant! It's been awesome receiving all the positive feedback!


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, so I learned today that, despite the thinner and wider screw head and the differences in mounting hardware, the prototype is fully compatible with Union bindings without modifications! At least the Contact Pros.










With that being said, however, the adjustment system is super inefficient (tool-less screw—slow with no micro-adjustments). I bet I could design a custom clamp that mounts where the ratchet originally was and just use a ladder strap on that side though.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome to hear. I would be down for one of these if they made it out of the prototype stage.

So is this only applicable to the ankle strap? Could you do it on the toe strap too? Or would that be encroaching Burton's territory?


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Awesome to hear. I would be down for one of these if they made it out of the prototype stage.
> 
> So is this only applicable to the ankle strap? Could you do it on the toe strap too? Or would that be encroaching Burton's territory?


Hopefully sooner than later! I'm kind of just pushing around in different directions and seeing if any opportunities strike. Also about to get a full time job, so that will allow me to further invest in this. This whole thing has been really fun. It has sucked and been a lot of hard work, but nevertheless, it has been fun, as well as an enormous learning opportunity.

This particular latch is only applicable to the ankle strap. I have a couple ideas kicking around for the toe cap strap, but we'll see what happens. Nothing certain yet, and can't share anything because it's not yet protected by law in any way.


----------

